# Printer Fails to Print from Terminal Services



## karl_009 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello,

We have a Windows 2003 Server which is setup as a Terminal Server.

The problem is with one of are printers which is a HP OfficeJet Pro 5400 DN, the printer will print fine when a user logs onto there local machine but when they logon to Terminal Services and come to print from the very same printer it fails.

When I try to do a test print I get this error message:

&#8220;Test page failed to print. Would you like to view the print troubleshooter for assistance?&#8221;

From what I can see on the HP website the drivers support Windows 2003 Server &#8211; Terminal Services and I have reinstalled the drivers but this problem still continues.

The print queue is setup on another server and is shared out, the user has the printer connected and saved in there roaming profile.

Any ideas what this problem might be?

Thanks
Karl


----------



## karl_009 (Oct 9, 2007)

Update:

Ive changed the drivers to Microsofts Generic Text Only printer driver and I sitll get the same message...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anything interesting show up in the server's event logs?

One thing that's unclear: is the printer a client device (using Printer Redirection) or a server device.


----------



## karl_009 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,

All that I can find in the event logs are;

Type: Information
Event ID: 9
Description: Printer PRINTERNAME was set.

The printers are installed onto are print server which is a Windows Server 2003, from there they are shared out, users then add the printer to there profile on there local machines.

Then when a user needs to login to Terminal Services they login using there own profile again which will have there printers added already, all printers work but this one.

Thanks


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

Tends to suggest that a different type of driver has been installed. Later version or different PCL - 5 or 6. Normal workstations will update themselves on the fly from the PS server.

However, TS are very very fussy. Slight differance will upset them.

Hope u find the needle!


----------

